
How Project Management tools kill more companies than any other SaaS out there - haraball
https://medium.com/@orenellenbogen/how-project-management-tools-kill-more-companies-than-any-other-saas-out-there-8d25aa077e22#.budo54yoq
======
thefastlane
teams need to be able to self-select the processes that work for them rather
than have it foisted upon them.

as steve jobs said: "it makes no sense to hire smart people, and then tell
them what to do."

(edited for clarity of point.)

~~~
Terretta
Sure, but teams shouldn't each self-select their own inter-team API.

------
KON_Air
I get the impression people are trying run businesses like family business
with that one know it all elderly relative budding into everyone's daily job
armed with the "game changing" tip they heard on tv or read on the life
advices section of local newspaper.

------
PaulHoule
Sometimes the idea of a "project" itself leads to failure. That is, an
activity which could be organized as a successful program or "project
portfolio" instead terminates with a product that is embarrassingly bad and
management blames the customers for not using it.

------
bsg75
> And here are some things you don’t really need:

> Gantt-like dependency visualization.

The _one_ thing I miss from MS Project.

